# rai question



## cgoeschel (Aug 24, 2010)

Im scheduled for i-131 on Monday. All year i've been a little low on my white blood count (4.1-4.6) but a few days ago i had it rechecked by an oncologist and it was 2.6! He said we'd check it again in a month but that it was most likely from a lack of nutrient while being on the low iodine diet for 6 weeks and i had just come off of antibiotics at the end of August. I've done some reading about the side effects of i-131 and it says there's a risk of dropping white blood count and platelets and so now Saturday, im freaked out about getting the rai done on Monday morning for fear that my count is already so low. Help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cgoeschel said:


> Im scheduled for i-131 on Monday. All year i've been a little low on my white blood count (4.1-4.6) but a few days ago i had it rechecked by an oncologist and it was 2.6! He said we'd check it again in a month but that it was most likely from a lack of nutrient while being on the low iodine diet for 6 weeks and i had just come off of antibiotics at the end of August. I've done some reading about the side effects of i-131 and it says there's a risk of dropping white blood count and platelets and so now Saturday, im freaked out about getting the rai done on Monday morning for fear that my count is already so low. Help!


I don't know what to tell you except that I would get the RAI. These things do wax and wane. It depends on how high and how low they are. If there is infection, white blood cells usually rally for the fight. If low, they may just be resting.

Always get your doctor's opinion on such things. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

cgoeschel said:


> I've done some reading about the side effects of i-131 and it says there's a risk of dropping white blood count and platelets and so now Saturday, im freaked out about getting the rai done on Monday morning for fear that my count is already so low. Help!


This may be true for high RAI (1-131) doses like for cancer. RAI for Graves' is a very low dose even at the highest dose.

My white blood count always runs low to out of Labs just a tweak (3.5) and platelet low, but doctor has not shown concern so far. I tend to believe the low levels are due to auto/immune system. Although I don't blame you for your concern for all this thyroid stuff can be overwhelming and a little scary at time.

Just hang in there and go with your 1-131 treatment as planned. I am sure doctor will keep an eye open on all your Labs.

Good luck Monday. You are going to be OK!

Keep us up date on your progress.


----------



## cgoeschel (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, i talked to an oncologist today and he said to get it done as well. Says the problem with getting my tsh up is probably due to residual thyroid tissue after total thyroidectomy as well as a good chance there's still cancer cells that are a little more aggressive. Great, just what i needed to hear after having surgery once already.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cgoeschel said:


> Well, i talked to an oncologist today and he said to get it done as well. Says the problem with getting my tsh up is probably due to residual thyroid tissue after total thyroidectomy as well as a good chance there's still cancer cells that are a little more aggressive. Great, just what i needed to hear after having surgery once already.


That is why the RAI; don't worry. They "will" get it.

You are in my thoughts and prayers for today and every day.

Let us know how you are when you are able.


----------

